# 1st Topic - Black Diamond Piranha needs help



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi...
Need Help Please i don't know what is wrong!!!
I bought a Black Diamond Piranha 1 week ago, my water was tested and had high Ammonia so we decided to empty 75% of the tank and replaced it with tank water from the pet store , so i can put the fish in immediately , the fish started to leen on its side for 2 days , i guss because of the new environment, on the 3rd day the fish was normal and moving around the tank so i decided to feed my Black Diamond in 5sec. i had only the head of the gold fish in there







, anyways today my fish is leaning on the side again , i tested the water and i had PH 8.0 - NO2 0.3 - NH3 1.5 , i dont know what is wrong is it the fish or my tank please advice and thanks.
I will post pic's. of the fish later on...


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Your tank is not cycled. The water from the pet store did nothing as water does not carry much beneficial bacteria. First thing you need to do is add some salt to the aquarium. This will relieve some stress from the fish since the ammonia is high. If you can get aquarium salt do that but I have used regular table salt many times with no problems. Dose 1 tablespoon for every five gallons. Next, if you can, get a piece of media from the filters at the lfs if they have any. A big piece of sponge or media pack will do wonders for your tank. If they do not have any available I would purchase one from the shelf and ask them to put it in there filter system for 24 hours and you should have a good build up of bacteria. Definitely add some salt and keep up on the water changes. Do smaller water changes 20-30% Do not feed him anymore as that will add more ammonia.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

There are several things wrong here.

1.) Always cycle your own tank.
2.) Never use water from a lfs, most lfs have the worst water parameters and highest rate of disease around.
3.) Don't feed your fish goldfish.

Also, what do you mean by "Leaning on it's side?"
There's a vast difference between a fish that's "Swimming on it's side" due to health issues ie: swim bladder problems vs. a Serra "Leaning at an angle."
Most younger Serras, especially after being introduced to a new surrounding will assume an "Angular position..." the common belief is that the fish is much "Thinner" to view vertically than horizontally, and therefore is less visible, making it feel safer.

Work on getting that tank cycled, cut the goldfish feedings and keep us posted.


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

turn the light off!


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> There are several things wrong here.
> 
> 1.) Always cycle your own tank.
> 2.) Never use water from a lfs, most lfs have the worst water parameters and highest rate of disease around.
> ...


I agree /\
when you say your fish is leaning, is it first thing when you go and turn the lights on? If so it may be just sleeping.. my fish do this and my big rhom is always pointing nose down and leaning when I go down to chenk on him first thing in the morning.

Goldfish and more importanly water from your LFS is the worst thing you can do for your fish. There water is riddled with diseases. If you are worried about the tank cycling, try to get some media or fake plants from a healthy established tank.. they should have plenty of biological media all over them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

May I also add, get some Bio Support to help cycle your tank. Until your tank has properly cycled do small water changes every other day approx. 10-20% for the next couple of weeks, then perform your usual 25-30% water changes (this includes vacuuming the gravel) weekly. Water parimeters are very important, test often until your tank has become established.

If you have any additional question feel free to ask. Thats what this forum is about


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

As for the OP as stated by others sounds like you didnt cycle your tank. NEVER put LFS water in your tank you might as well put toilet water in there and have a better chance of it being safer. One a lot of them have medications in it. Two- being they are medicated its because the fisah are diseased. I would do daily water changes and also put some salt in. Keeping the lights off will help with stress as well. Dont worru about feedings too much it won starve in two days and definetely keep away from feeders. Feed him shrimp, scallops, any white fish fillet. Possible to post a couple pics. Some of the experts could probably tell you whats up just by looking at it.


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

your pH is quite high.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Sweet job de-railing the thread Crazeejon.

Piranha9.
Like everyone stated....Everybody starts out somewhere. 
Its where you take it from here, not knowing anything really, that determines whether or not you will have success in this hobby. Read up as much as you can on these boards and it will help point you in the right direction. 
But I and many others can contest, that this hobby does, on occasion throw curve balls that lead to disappointment even when you are doing everything right.

All you need to know about tank cycling - By Narcissus Narcosis
Setting up a Piranha Tank - Do's and Don'ts - By Judazzz
Feeding and Nutrition - By Brian M. Scott
Want Good Growth/Color? Train Your Piranhas to Eat - By Knifeman
Serrasalmus Rhombeus Profile

Also pick up a copy of 
Piranhas - A Complete Owners Manual - By David Schleser


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

1.The members that replayed on the sub. to help me i say thanks alot i really appreciate it ...the fish looks better today as water changes are in place.
2.CrazeeJon thanks for your stupid reply i had red's 10 years ago in Europe when you had a dog.
3.Pic's of my Black Diamond Piranha will be posted here in about 15-30 min.


----------



## mao10 (Nov 25, 2008)

i love this forum i have learned so much in a relatively short amount of time, much of it cam from piranha man. Piranha9 read up in these forums there are a lot of people that know a lot about these fish and what it takes to keep them. granted im not raising any serras but the info i have found here has helped me greatly with my pygos and now i have happier healthier fish.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

piranha9 said:


> 1.The members that replayed on the sub. to help me i say thanks alot i really appreciate it ...the fish looks better today as water changes are in place.
> 2.CrazeeJon thanks for your stupid reply i had red's 10 years ago in Europe when you had a dog.
> 3.Pic's of my Black Diamond Piranha will be posted here in about 15-30 min.


That's awesome!
Please keep us posted!


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Wheres the pics?? I am glad your fish is doing better


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

Sorry for the delay , My Black Diamond Piranha Pic. here:

http://www.zshare.net/download/552955189120153e/


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

It would not upload for me. I had to go through all kinds of crap to get to the download link then it would not let me. Maybe I am just handicapped LOL!


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I had to clean the off-topic rants and associated comments out of this thread. Thank you to those who were helping out the OP...don't forget about the report button.









Nice looking little rhom! A background and some plants and/or driftwood will really make him feel at home. You may want to remove that bubble wand if it appears to annoy him and the rock if you add plants or driftwood so that you can see him better. I don't see any serious signs of disease or injury...keep an eye on your water quality and feed sparingly until then. At that size, my serras liked frozen krill (thawed of course) the best. Other fresh food mentioned will work too as long as it is cut up into bite-sized pieces.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

I couldnt see it either, try using photobucket, its fast and free.


----------



## piranha9 (Feb 6, 2009)

Well for those who couldn't download the pic. from the link here are the pic.
BioTeAcH thanks for the advise , i removed the bubble wand and kept a small one at the corner only , and got my BDP New plants , the fish seems to like it thanks alot. Will get new pic. of the new setup soon. By the way Anybody is selling a Gibbus or a Manuelli plz PM.


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice looking rhom.


----------

